# opinions on a lonely wedding!



## glittermummy

Hi ladies, just wanted your opinion or if anyone has any similar experiences.

We are TTC at the minute but are plannng to get married in 2012/2013 where we will hopefully (fingers crossed) have a baby/toddler but even if we don't our plans are still the same.

so either way, in 2012 OH can cash in some shares he has which we are planning to use for a big trip to florida and maybe las vegas. We would love love love to get married at a gorgeous hotel near disney and have a lovely meal and watch the fireworks at night. This would open to all our friends and family to come but tbh i think my parents and sister would be the only ones who could afford it. OHs parents would never be able to afford it without borrowing money and OHs dad hates flying/foreign places (whole other rant!!)etc etc etc and has health problems. 2 of his brothers and wives MAY come but his sis def wouldnt.

Now we are fine with this if were really honest. i know it should be a family occasion too but my parents i dont get along v well with and tbh i would prefer them not to be there and we do feel that it would be a disappointment yes but not enough to give up our dream wedding. Especially if we have a LO as just being there as our little family would be more than enough.

Im thinking of maybe hiring out a lovely country pub our family has stables near when we get back and wearing my dress etc and just havin a big bbq with bouncy castle for kids etc and having a kind of wedding reception to invite family and friends and get photos of everyone and that kind of thing.

Has anyone ever done this or know anyone whos done this and have they regretted it or loved it?


----------



## subaru555

Roughly doing the same thing with Kenya, except no-one's invited to ceremony :D only invites to reception back home.


----------



## glittermummy

Oh good, when Ive mentioned this to BIL he just laughed and thought I was joking and that "it wouldn't be a real wedding if family weren't all there"!! I think though if none of OHs family can afford to come then I may have to say to my family that well just be going on our own, but then am I being unfair to my family just cos OHs family wont be able to go.

Its all too confusing!!


----------



## Sarahkka

It sounds like eloping would be a great solution for you.
Have your own private intimate ceremony and then have a big party back home with everyone invited/included.
I think it's dangerous territory as soon as you get into some family members being able to attend the ceremony, but not others. I would take that right out of the equation and make the actual wedding just for you and the party for everyone.
Have your cake and eat it too! :)


----------



## Kimboowee

We had alot of hassle with familys over having a wedding here so we were just gonna go and do it the two of us, nobody else. Then have a big party when we got back. My dad nearly had a heart attack when we told him, so sunny england it is


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hunni all i day is go with your heart, done plan your wedding around your family! Its your special day x


----------



## Sovereign

Me and OH were going to do that (but in Santorini in Greece) but it upset OH's family so we're not now. But if that's your dream wedding hun, you have it x


----------



## Mynxie

It sounds lovely hun. That's similar to what my parents wanted me to do and if I could have travelled I probably would have done, LOL


----------



## princess_bump

yep i agree - go with your heart! and what you want - its your special day after all :D

we're getting married in disney next september, and am lucky as our family (both sets of parents) are coming, we've said the extended family can come to another reception in england afterwards, but i like it how its just me and my man, and of course, our princess :cloud9:


----------



## Rach276

Perfect :)


----------



## nightkd

I think that sounds lovely! :) It's YOUR day, do what makes YOU happy! :) You can always do something in a few years time for an anniversary if you decide you want something bigger! :)

We got married just the two of us, privately... We're planning on having a big party/renewal of vows at some point, not sure when now... :) We liked just the two of us, nothing too big or fancy, got a carrot cake from the local store and came home, took pictures and ate cake!! :D


----------

